
A pull request to remove credit for my own open source project - africajam
https://github.com/etewiah/property_web_builder/pull/74
======
africajam
I got this pull request today and it really makes me wonder if U shouldn't
just close down my open source project. For me its the equivalent of someone
sticking a finger up at me after eating the free lunch I just gave them.....

~~~
varunramesh
I wonder if maybe this person just doesn't understand Git / GitHub and was
just trying to remove the credit from their own deployment.

Still a dick move, but maybe not as bad as what it seems.

~~~
africajam
Yeah, I hope its something like that because if he actually thinks the commit
is a good idea then he really is taking the piss.

